# What's your favorite Cornell & Diehl blend?



## haebar

I've been pleased with C&D blends and am looking to try a new one. Blends that I have tried are Old Joe Krantz, Big n Burley, and Night Train. I've read many, many reviews on TobaccoReviews.com, but am overwhelmed by the number of blends that C&D offers (250). I'm looking for some suggestions for my next C&D pipe tobacco purchase. 

What is your favorite C&D blend?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

or

Haunted Bookshop

or

Green River Vanilla


----------



## El wedo del milagro

They make a lot of good blends.

Billy Budd is the only latakia-forward blend I really like.

Exhausted Rooster is good. Five-O-clock Shadow is basically the same tobacco's, but is different tasting and very good.

Lunchtime Blues is a good BU/VA with some orientals to make it interesting. If ya like Oriental tobacco's Sunday Picnic is good too. It's a VA/Per base.

VA's are my favorite, and Opening Night is a good one.


----------



## haebar

Tobias Lutz said:


> or
> 
> Haunted Bookshop
> 
> or
> 
> Green River Vanilla


Tobias,

Thanks! I am going to order some Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## haebar

El wedo del milagro said:


> They make a lot of good blends.
> 
> Billy Budd is the only latakia-forward blend I really like.
> 
> Exhausted Rooster is good. Five-O-clock Shadow is basically the same tobacco's, but is different tasting and very good.
> 
> Lunchtime Blues is a good BU/VA with some orientals to make it interesting. If ya like Oriental tobacco's Sunday Picnic is good too. It's a VA/Per base.
> 
> VA's are my favorite, and Opening Night is a good one.


Mark,

Thanks for the advice! I am going to research these this afternoon.


----------



## cappadoc

Briar fox is good as is Billy Budd.
Night Train is my favorite so far, but I've only tried 25 or so C&D blends.

ETA- almost forgot Pegasus. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## commonsenseman

Exhausted Rooster & Kajun Kake are two of my favorites.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

I've tried a few of their blends and found that I don't care for them much.

The exception is Billy Budd. I do like that one for a change of pace but it's not something I'd smoke all the time... well I don't smoke all the time anyway so that goes without saying I guess - so I imagine what I am saying is that it's a once-in-a-while baccy for me.

I didn't like Autumn Evening at all, thought it was nasty stuff.

Tried a few of their non-aros but didn't care for them either. Seems everything they blend has burley in it. I like burley in an aromatic but in an English or a VaPer. It just seems to water down the flavor IMO.

As far as C&D goes, I much prefer the GL Pease wing. Try yourself some Gaslight or Jack-knife Plug if you fancy English blends.


----------



## TAB

If you don't mind a subtle flavoring/topping, I really like Epiphany (their Revelation clone). Enough flavor to be interesting but not so overpowering that you couldn't smoke it all day.


----------



## MarkC

El wedo del milagro said:


> VA's are my favorite, and Opening Night is a good one.


I see this thread has already been finished, so I'll just move on...


----------



## haebar

MarkC said:


> I see this thread has already been finished, so I'll just move on...


No, not finished! I'm still taking notes. Thanks everyone for posting your favorites.


----------



## Big Tex

I like Kajun Kake, Bayou Morning and Exhausted Rooster...


----------



## RobertNYC

I really, really like Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## haebar

Thanks everyone for your input! Merry Christmas!

When Smokingpipes.com had a 20% off sale on C&D, I ended up getting 4 ounces of each of these:

412A: Billy Budd
518: Burley Ribbon Cut
068: Epiphany
107: Haunted Bookshop
101: Morley's Best
108: Pegasus
968R: Red Odessa


----------



## Tgs679

Pirate Kake


----------



## haebar

Tgs679 said:


> Pirate Kake


Smokingpipes.com send me this neat little cube of Pirate Kake as a bonus for my order. It weighs 1/2 oz. and is smaller than an ice cube.


----------



## Tgs679

haebar said:


> Smokingpipes.com send me this neat little cube of Pirate Kake as a bonus for my order. It weighs 1/2 oz. and is smaller than an ice cube.


Love that stuff. It is a lat bomb. That should pack a couple bowls.


----------



## deathmetal

I haven't smoked many C&D blends, but Old Joe Krantz is exactly what I need on most summer afternoons when the lazy brain lags.


----------



## GregNJ

Of all the C&D blends, Sunday Picnic (Simply Elegant Series) is the one I've found most satisfying.


----------



## JGIORD

I'm in the minority here but I haven't had much success with C&D or GLP blends. However, I do really enjoy Haunted Bookshop. This one seems to hit a sweet spot with me in terms of ease of smoking, fullness of flavor and overall kick in strength without beating up my tongue and palette.


----------



## Louisianapiper

My current favorite blend from them is bayou morning. Very good but you can definitely tell it's a c&d blend.


----------



## beercritic

Star of the East - yummy in bulk, but the tinned flake is wonderful. Top Ten stuff (the flake).


----------



## pipinho

kajun kake c&d


----------



## Planter

Second Pirate Kake. Unique and weirdly enticing. If you like Latakia it's worth having a cube just for the smell. From time to time I open the jar for a sniff.


----------

